# CA18det Ignition Problem Running on 3 cylinders



## Shifty (Dec 19, 2004)

Hello All, 
This is my first post so be gentle. My problem is the 4th cylinder in my engine isnt firing. I've already looked at all the obvious things. I've checked the compression, changed the spark plugs, replaced the coil packs, and the wire loom that distributes power to each pack. I've also replaced the small grey box on the right side of the engine bay ( I have no clue what its called sorry ). Im stumped at this point. The only thing I can think of is a short or break in the wiring harness. If anyone can give me a place to start at from here it would be greatly appreciated. The engine itself has roughly 80,000kms on it so its not that old. It also has an aftermarket Electronic Valve Controller soldered into the ignition part of the loom but I doubt that has anything to do with my problem. Thanks.


----------



## zellx2004 (Sep 30, 2004)

check for shorts in the wiring. Hopefully that will be the problem.


----------



## NissanCA18DET (Dec 15, 2004)

*coil pack*

check your coil packs for cracks or any damage. i had the same problem and it was due to a coil pack.... they are kinda pricey, so check out the junkyards and stuff like that.


----------



## Shifty (Dec 19, 2004)

*Not a coil pack*

The coil packs are all good I pulled the spark plug and grounded it while the engine was running and saw that the plug was making spark. So that pretty much eliminated any ignition problems, ive talked to a few people and so far my suggested possible problems are: 1. a bad injector/fuel rail assembly 2. a bad valve (hopefully not) 3. a bad/dirty Crank Angle Sensor or Connector. 4. My timing has been thrown off. If anyone has any input on which is the most likely or has had this problem before please drop a line. Any help is greatly appreciated. Thanks


----------

